# 2019 NGRC Discount Hotel Registration Ending Soon!



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The available block of rooms at the discount Convention rate is going fast. The last date to get the special rate is August 3rd. After that, the rates go up significantly, if there are even any rooms available. Don't wait too long to get your rooms!


See you there!


----------

